# Glue fumes



## MegGem

My hubby was installing a new counter top for our renter lastnight (we live in a duplex) and he was using strong smelling glue/contact cement. Anytime I went into the room to help him I either wore a mask or had my hand over my nose and mouth (even though I still got a wiff of it here and there walking in and out). Then when it dried and stopped smelling a few hours later I went in the room and cleaned up without any mask but then felt sick and had to leave, even though it didn't smell anymore. I might have gotten sick because we were up working late too (3 a.m. at this point) I still feel like I can slightly smell the lingering odor today (we live right next door) even though we've had a couple windows open constantly. The glue is toxic and I hope I did enough to keep me and LO safe but I am worried cause I have a headache today. Could be because of the lack of sleep though too. 

Do you think I'm okay? Anyone else have an experience with fumes and the doctor said it's okay? What are the actual birth defects possible anyway from this. :shy: Please help :(


----------



## PitBullMommy

I wouldn't worry too much about it, try to get some more fresh air and water and sleep. If you're still feeling kinda woozy or are really concerned I would call your MW and ask her. Oh, when I was pregnant with DD I was around fumes from our FD (diesel, gasoline, smoke, etc) and she is just fine!


----------



## kaz982

i wouldnt worry especially if uv aired the room the majority of anything toxic would have been aired out over night, i wouldnt worry about it the smell of it will proly linger for a while but i wouldnt worry bout it!


----------



## angelstardust

You can still smell it because your nose is super sensitive and you are probably trying to smell it. Baby will be fine so please don't worry. 

The only time you worry about fumes is if you spend a lot of time inhaling them or you actually pass out. It sounds more like you are just tired and worried. 

I have to add that it might not be the compound you are smelling that is toxic, usually it is the compound that keeps the glue liquid that is toxic and this will have dried out long ago.


----------



## jovi_girl

we had our floorboards polished a few weeks ago. i stayed out of the house for about 4 days but even when i went back the smell was still very strong. I spent most of the day at work, and once i got home i opened all the windows to air the place out, but even still, it stunk. I was a bit worried, but ive since had my 20week ultrasound which showed a perfectly healthy bub kicking around in there, which made me feel so much better. from what ive read, its only prolonged exposure to chemicals that can be harmful so i wouldnt worry too much if i were you!


----------



## MegGem

Thanks everyone :hugs: I do feel a bit better about it. It's frustrating reading that your not supposed to breathe in toxic fumes but I can't find much information about how much or what the actual harm is. Guess people like telling us what not too do but don't have any facts to back it up!!!


----------



## dizzy duck

Like the others said try not to worry everything should be fine, just keep the windows open for a bit longer, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## Pippin

I wouldn't worry hon your body will filter out the fumes from that session. I think it only becomes a problem if you do it all day every day then it's no good for anyone!!!! It has to get past the mask, then your lungs, then your body and finally get through that protective placenta!!! Don't worry hon, it'll be fine. xxx


----------

